# Baby tort taking antibiotic shots?



## mamameg (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi All- 

My baby redfoot has taken a sudden turn for the worst. I received her likely unhealthy (she was very inactive and a bit of a picky eater) and have struggled with her since mid April now. I took her to the vet about a month ago when concerned about her inactivity and was told she was fine. My family and I went on vacation for a few weeks and the person watching her did not spray her habitat well and she developed two small shell rot spots on her underside which I have already started to treat. Two days ago she seemed to stop eating. That quickly turned in to her not being active AT ALL. Since returning home from vacation I realized she has not gone the bathroom in her morning soak and when asked the sitter they said that she never went the bathroom in her soak. SO...My wonderful husband rushed her to the vet for me today while I was at work. They could tell something is wrong, but do not know what so are treating her for everything. One of the treatments is an antibiotic shot we have to give her in her legs every morning for 14 days. Does anyone have any experience with this? I also have some vitamins to soak her in. Any ideas on what to feed her to jumpstart her eating? Should I put her outside at all? I have also increased her T5 to a 10.0 from a 5.0, although she does spend sometime outside while the weather is nice her. I have increased her heat to 85 degrees and her humidity is at 80%. At a loss and really afraid of losing my baby. Thanks in advance, Meg


----------



## wellington (Aug 17, 2017)

Sorry to hear your little one is sick. You could try putting baby food carrots in her soaks. Important to keep her warm and hydrated. 
Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## mamameg (Aug 17, 2017)

She is warm 85-87. She moved out of her T5 10.0 this morning after a few minutes so I think I will switch back to the 5.0 to see if she will withstand that. I was given a vitamin supplement from the vet to soak her in, and went to the pet store who gave me repashy to soak her in with the pedalite for a second, shorter soak. Should I add carrot juice to either do you think? Happy she is at least moving! We hopefully will only be going up from here. Thank you for your support @wellington


----------



## Bee62 (Aug 17, 2017)

Tortoises often stop eating when they are on antibiotics. 14 days are a long time !
Can you show us some pics of your tort and her enclosure ?
What do you feed ?


----------



## mamameg (Aug 17, 2017)

@Bee62 she has stopped eating for two days before her antibiotics. She ate twice today and swam a bit in her two soaks (both medicated). She was a tad bit more active today than she has been. I spoke with the vet today and we will be communicating often on her progress/meds. Still no poops.I am cautiously optimistic after today. 

Her habitat:

40 gallon with two CHI lights on thermostats. A T5 5.0 on a timer over her food, water, etc. 


Her diet:

Day 1: Greens and weeds (turnip, dandelions, kale, mixed greens, etc) with mazuri (which she doesn't really like) 

Day 2: Greens and weeds with a fruit top (papaya, strawberries, mango, apple, blackberry, etc) with calcium on fruit

Day 3: Greens and weeds 

Day 4: Greens and weeds with a veggie top (squash, zucchini, pepper, maybe carrot, etc) 

Day 5: Greens and weeds with fruit and calcium top. 

Day 6: Greens and weeds (maybe a veggie or a mushroom or mazuri) 

Day 7: Greens and weeds with protein (hard boiled eggs, mushrooms, and worms are her favorites.) Still searching for protein she likes. We have also tried wax worms, butter worms, freezed dried shrimp. 

Her habitat is normally at 80% humidity and 80-84 degrees. I have kicked it up a few degrees since she has been sick. Not going over 87.


----------



## Bee62 (Aug 18, 2017)

Thank you for your detailed answer.
All things that you tell and show are right for a redfoot tort.
The enclosure looks beautiful, for human and for torts eyes.
You are a perfect tort mummy. I can`t give you any new advices because you do all things right.
I hope your baby tort will recover soon. My fingers are crossed for your little one.


----------



## mamameg (Aug 18, 2017)

@Bee62 thank you so much for the kind words! When she got sick I felt like how....?! Why...?! Hoping we will pull through or my heart will just break! Have a great day and will keep you updated on her improvements!


----------



## Bee62 (Aug 18, 2017)

mamameg said:


> @Bee62 thank you so much for the kind words! When she got sick I felt like how....?! Why...?! Hoping we will pull through or my heart will just break! Have a great day and will keep you updated on her improvements!



Thank you too.
I can imagine how you feel, but it is not your fault that she`s got sick. Please don`t punish yourself.


----------



## mamameg (Aug 18, 2017)

mamameg said:


> Hi All-
> 
> My baby redfoot has taken a sudden turn for the worst. I received her likely unhealthy (she was very inactive and a bit of a picky eater) and have struggled with her since mid April now. I took her to the vet about a month ago when concerned about her inactivity and was told she was fine. My family and I went on vacation for a few weeks and the person watching her did not spray her habitat well and she developed two small shell rot spots on her underside which I have already started to treat. Two days ago she seemed to stop eating. That quickly turned in to her not being active AT ALL. Since returning home from vacation I realized she has not gone the bathroom in her morning soak and when asked the sitter they said that she never went the bathroom in her soak. SO...My wonderful husband rushed her to the vet for me today while I was at work. They could tell something is wrong, but do not know what so are treating her for everything. One of the treatments is an antibiotic shot we have to give her in her legs every morning for 14 days. Does anyone have any experience with this? I also have some vitamins to soak her in. Any ideas on what to feed her to jumpstart her eating? Should I put her outside at all? I have also increased her T5 to a 10.0 from a 5.0, although she does spend sometime outside while the weather is nice her. I have increased her heat to 85 degrees and her humidity is at 80%. At a loss and really afraid of losing my baby. Thanks in advance, Meg


UPDATE**** She HATED the 10.0 T5 and after 2 minutes of it being on went to hide. I immediately switched back to the 5.0 and she is much happier with that.


----------



## mamameg (Aug 22, 2017)

@Bee62 and anyone else.. does her underbelly look ok?


----------



## Bee62 (Aug 22, 2017)

Good evening,

I can`t see anything that could be wrong with her plastron.
Are there news? Is she eating and more active ?


----------



## mamameg (Aug 22, 2017)

Bee62 said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I can`t see anything that could be wrong with her plastron.
> Are there news? Is she eating and more active ?




@Bee62 I was worried about the two spots on the sides of her sac scar. I can see a vein on the left side and am worried about MBD. I will post a pic of it inside, perhaps it's hard to see in the sun. She is a tad more active, has been eating, gained 8 grams, and is currently off her antibiotic shot per the vet's request. Still soaking in meds.


----------



## mamameg (Aug 22, 2017)

@Bee62


----------



## Bee62 (Aug 22, 2017)

mamameg said:


> @Bee62 I was worried about the two spots on the sides of her sac scar. I can see a vein on the left side and am worried about MBD. I will post a pic of it inside, perhaps it's hard to see in the sun. She is a tad more active, has been eating, gained 8 grams, and is currently off her antibiotic shot per the vet's request. Still soaking in meds.



Do these spots appear suddenly ? Are they red ?


----------



## mamameg (Aug 22, 2017)

@Bee62 They have developed this past week. The brown has grown as well which is weird. The area I'm worried about is not red, more bluish.


----------



## Bee62 (Aug 23, 2017)

mamameg said:


> @Bee62 They have developed this past week. The brown has grown as well which is weird. The area I'm worried about is not red, more bluish.



I am no VET , I only know that red spots appear when the tortoise has a sepsis. Can you ask your VET what he thinks about these spots ? I am not sure if these spots are an issue.


----------



## mamameg (Aug 23, 2017)

@Bee62 where are you seeing red spots? Are the just under her forearms on her shell?


----------



## Bee62 (Aug 23, 2017)

mamameg said:


> @Bee62 where are you seeing red spots? Are the just under her forearms on her shell?



I see no red spots. 
I only said that red spots often go together with a sepsis. When your tort has no red spots there is not the danger of a sepsis.
Sorry, I don`t want to worry you.


----------



## mamameg (Aug 23, 2017)

@Bee62 it's ok I'm glad you don't see red spots! I'm feeling like I take one step forward, two steps back with this lil tort. Hoping we are on the road to recovery. It is just shocking the difference in her shell in a week and it's unclear if it's good or bad (looking bad) after all the meds we've done this past week. Will keep you updated.


----------



## Bee62 (Aug 29, 2017)

mamameg said:


> @Bee62 it's ok I'm glad you don't see red spots! I'm feeling like I take one step forward, two steps back with this lil tort. Hoping we are on the road to recovery. It is just shocking the difference in her shell in a week and it's unclear if it's good or bad (looking bad) after all the meds we've done this past week. Will keep you updated.



Are there news about your Redfoot baby ?


----------



## mamameg (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi @Bee62 thanks for checking in with Loretta! Last week she had been gaining weight so we decided to take her off her antibiotics. She then started drastically losing weight (despite still eating) and her plastron became see through seemingly overnight! We started up her antibiotic shots again and I am giving her calcium with every meal (she's eating 2x a day currently). We go back to the vet on Saturday morning. She has started gaining some of her weight back and is pooping in her water again. Taking it a day at a time.


----------



## Bee62 (Aug 31, 2017)

mamameg said:


> Hi @Bee62 thanks for checking in with Loretta! Last week she had been gaining weight so we decided to take her off her antibiotics. She then started drastically losing weight (despite still eating) and her plastron became see through seemingly overnight! We started up her antibiotic shots again and I am giving her calcium with every meal (she's eating 2x a day currently). We go back to the vet on Saturday morning. She has started gaining some of her weight back and is pooping in her water again. Taking it a day at a time.



Hi,

Loretta is a wonderful name, but the news of your tort are not wonderful. They are scary.
Can you ask your VET for Blood work to see if the kidneys of Loretta are healthy ?
Have you heard about the hatchling failure syndrome ?


----------



## mamameg (Aug 31, 2017)

@Bee62 no I have not. She was supposedly a "well started" 4-6 month old in April when we got her, but she has never been active or seemingly healthy. She is more active now than ever, though I am still very concerned with the final outcome of all of this. 
I have not heard of that syndrome nor have we gotten blood work. It's something we can look into Saturday! Suggestions, thoughts, and advice is always appreciated.


----------



## mamameg (Aug 31, 2017)

@Bee62 I just looked up the term and it hurts my heart. To think a breeder did this to my baby that I love so much. I am really, really hoping Loretta and I pull through this. She is fighting and I am fighting with her. Please keep your fingers and toes crossed. I'll request a blood test Saturday.


----------



## Bee62 (Sep 1, 2017)

mamameg said:


> @Bee62 I just looked up the term and it hurts my heart. To think a breeder did this to my baby that I love so much. I am really, really hoping Loretta and I pull through this. She is fighting and I am fighting with her. Please keep your fingers and toes crossed. I'll request a blood test Saturday.



Hello @mamameg 
All my fingers and toes are already crossed for your little Loretta. She is such a cute beauty.
I wish you and her all the best. 
Please keep me updated what the VET says and the result of the blood test.
I am sorry that you must go trough this rough times. I love my torts like you do, so I can understand you very well.

kind regards
Sabine


----------



## mamameg (Sep 1, 2017)

@Bee62 thank you! So am I... but I'm also sorta glad Loretta came to me instead of someone else. I feel that most would have given up by now. Out of curiosity- have you ever fed your redfoots eggplant? I have scaled back her veggie day (still with greens/weeds of course) to only once a week because 1.) she isn't the biggest fan of veggies and 2.) I just need her to keep eating! I have actually increased her protein topping to 2-3 times a week from 1. I've discovered she really likes shrimp! 

Trying to figure out new veggies to try. Currently I do a combination of peppers (usually red, but sometimes green/yellow/orange), butternut squash, zucchini, and an occasional carrot. I have a bunch of soft eggplants from the garden I never got around to cooking and I'm wondering if it is good for her to try? Let me know, thanks for your support!


----------



## Bee62 (Sep 1, 2017)

mamameg said:


> @Bee62 thank you! So am I... but I'm also sorta glad Loretta came to me instead of someone else. I feel that most would have given up by now. Out of curiosity- have you ever fed your redfoots eggplant? I have scaled back her veggie day (still with greens/weeds of course) to only once a week because 1.) she isn't the biggest fan of veggies and 2.) I just need her to keep eating! I have actually increased her protein topping to 2-3 times a week from 1. I've discovered she really likes shrimp!
> 
> Trying to figure out new veggies to try. Currently I do a combination of peppers (usually red, but sometimes green/yellow/orange), butternut squash, zucchini, and an occasional carrot. I have a bunch of soft eggplants from the garden I never got around to cooking and I'm wondering if it is good for her to try? Let me know, thanks for your support!



Hello,

I never fed my redfoots eggplants and I don`t know if they are safe to feed.
I feed dandelions, hibiskus and rose blossoms, champignons, chicoree, lambs lettuce, romaine lettuce and rarely a banana. Weeds and gras from my garden too. Dryed mealworms, cooked eggs or ground beef for protein.
They have free accsess to cuttle bone pieces ( crushed cuttle bones ) for calcium and a reptile food ( small pellets made of gras and weeds ) like mazuri.
I don`t want to change the food of my torts too often, because the bacterias of their intestine need to "know" the food that they help to digest.


----------



## Taylor T. (Sep 1, 2017)

Eggplant is not a good idea according to The Tortoise Table:

http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=3&c=8#.WanfFMaQyUk


----------



## mamameg (Sep 1, 2017)

@Taylor T. thank you!


----------



## mamameg (Sep 1, 2017)

@Bee62 I keep her diet pretty consistent too. She eats green and red lettuce, dandelions, turnip greens, and sometimes kale or other mixed greens as her base. For fruit she gets papaya, mango, or apples, sometimes an occasional banana or watermelon piece. Protein has been worms and hard boiled eggs, although lately she has been eating shrimp. She does like mazuri- any other pellets you suggest? For veggies she really likes butternut squash and zucchini. Excited and anxious for tomorrow. Will update you when I can.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 2, 2017)

Wishing for the best for Loretta! She is lucky you have her, anyway.


----------



## mamameg (Sep 6, 2017)

TammyJ said:


> Wishing for the best for Loretta! She is lucky you have her, anyway.


@TammyJ thank you! We are still trying to get better.


----------



## Bee62 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello, are there any news from the VET-check ?


----------



## mamameg (Sep 9, 2017)

@Bee62 not too much of an update. When we went to the vet last week he was happy to see her weight gain, how active she was, and that she was eating/pooping well. We decided to start doing her antibiotic shots every other day, but after the first day of doing that she dropped all of her weight she had gained. We have since started doing antibiotics everyday (and increase the dosage slightly) again. It's frustrating because she will drop the weight literally over night, it takes her a week to gain it back. She is now back to her weight she was at last Saturday. Eats and poops well still. I have thought a lot about the infant syndrome you told me about, and how a tort can eat and eat and eat and yet never gains weight and eventually dies. This is Loretta in a nutshell. Do you (or anyone else that might be reading this thread) have any idea how to prevent this? I am afraid to take her off her daily shots next Tuesday but wonder how many more shots her little legs can stand. Wish I had a better update. I guess what's important is that Loretta and I are still here, fighting to get healthy.


----------



## mamameg (Sep 9, 2017)

my sunshine!


----------



## Bee62 (Sep 9, 2017)

mamameg said:


> View attachment 217744
> my sunshine!



Thank you for the update and the pic. She doesen`t look sick on the foto. 
It is soo sad to hear that she lost weight every time when she get no antibiotic shot. Could it be that the weight she loose is only water ?
Is she eating normally when she got no antibiotic shot or does she stopps eating and than loose weight ?
Could the VET do blood work ?


----------



## mamameg (Sep 9, 2017)

@Bee62 when we first started this process (I can tag you in another thread if you want to read details) I was concerned when we returned home from vacation (a friend was watching Loretta and the other animals) that she had a shell rot spot and was wondering when her shell would harden. I got her as a "3-6 month well started tort" in mid April. She was never active, never ate a lot. A lot of people (in this forum, our vet, etc) thought she looked fine and chalked up her sleepiness to being a baby still. But after we returned from vacation it was dramatically worse she was barely eating, always hiding, and hadn't pooped in weeks. She was at that point (3 weeks ago or so) 45 grams. I was told (by people in this forum) she was far too small for her age. I upped her heat (low 80s to mid 80s) and humidity (70-80% to 80-90%) and took her to the vet. When we put her on the antibiotics she instantly improved- her shell seemed to round- her shell rot was gone- and was gained weight/eventually pooped. At her highest she was 54 grams so the vet and I decided to take her off. Within days of taking her off her shell rot spot reappeared, her shell darkened on the bottom (see old photos in this thread) and she dropped to 35 grams. Since then we have yo-yoed with antibiotics and her weight. So, to answer your question, yes it could be water weight. That's what I first thought it was- but why is her weight continually dropping (and dropping from her original weight of 45 grams)? Truly feel at a loss of what to do, and yes if there is not a dramatic improvement by mid week she will be getting her blood tested. She looks great- but her shell and weight tell a different mysterious story.


----------



## mamameg (Sep 9, 2017)

@Bee62 she is still eating when she drops the weight, but not as much as when she is on the antibiotics.


----------



## Bee62 (Sep 9, 2017)

mamameg said:


> @Bee62 she is still eating when she drops the weight, but not as much as when she is on the antibiotics.



That is weird. Mayby she has an infect ( bacterias ) in her body that is under control with the antibiotics but without the medicine makes her so sick that she don`t want much to eat and loose weight.
But this is only a guess. I am no VET.


----------



## mamameg (Sep 9, 2017)

Bee62 said:


> That is weird. Mayby she has an infect ( bacterias ) in her body that is under control with the antibiotics but without the medicine makes her so sick that she don`t want much to eat and loose weight.
> But this is only a guess. I am no VET.


@Bee62 Maybe. It's just crazy when she can drop 7-10 grams in a night. I just don't know. We will see on Tuesday when we step away from the injections again. She's definitely over them- poor thing.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 11, 2017)

Still watching and hoping for her recovery. She certainly gets a load of TLC, if that by itself could heal her!


----------



## mamameg (Sep 13, 2017)

TammyJ said:


> Still watching and hoping for her recovery. She certainly gets a load of TLC, if that by itself could heal her!



@Bee62 and everyone still reading too... 

We're still here! Loretta went off every day antibiotics (and on to every other day) on Sunday and low and behold continued to gain weight. She did lose 5 grams between last night and today, but she is eating well and active. The awesome pet store by my house had a 60% off any item when you used a secret word on Tuesday so I bought a fogger. I really like it! It helps control the humidity well. I have to go out of town this weekend so my husband has to hold down the tortoise fort. Hoping for the progress to continue. Thanks to everyone for your ongoing support! Loretta and I appreciate the cheerleaders! Here is another shot of her eating dinner tonight!


----------



## LeoTheTortoise (Sep 13, 2017)

Happy to hear that she is feeling better! I guess this may be a little late, but my Greek, Leo, had the exact same treatment for RI when he was around the same age, so I know how stressful it can be, especially with a hatchling. If you have any questions about the antibiotics I can answer from experience.


----------



## mamameg (Sep 13, 2017)

LeoTheTortoise said:


> Happy to hear that she is feeling better! I guess this may be a little late, but my Greek, Leo, had the exact same treatment for RI when he was around the same age, so I know how stressful it can be, especially with a hatchling. If you have any questions about the antibiotics I can answer from experience.



Hi! I don't think it's ever too late to start this conversation. I am still very much in a scary place with Loretta, and hopefully others can learn from this thread too. Supposedly Loretta was not a hatchling when I got her. She was a "3-6 month well started" redfoot, but when she came to me she seemed small and lethargic. It took too long to get to where we are now, but I am hoping we are on the road to recovery. 

Questions! 
Did you experience weight gain/loss for a long time? 
How long was Leo on antibiotics? 
Did he suffer from shell discoloration also? 
How long did it take for Leo to turn around?


----------



## LeoTheTortoise (Sep 14, 2017)

mamameg said:


> Hi! I don't think it's ever too late to start this conversation. I am still very much in a scary place with Loretta, and hopefully others can learn from this thread too. Supposedly Loretta was not a hatchling when I got her. She was a "3-6 month well started" redfoot, but when she came to me she seemed small and lethargic. It took too long to get to where we are now, but I am hoping we are on the road to recovery.
> 
> Questions!
> Did you experience weight gain/loss for a long time?
> ...



He did not experience weight loss per se, but rather stopped growing during treatment; then had his growth accelerated dramatically soon after. He was on the antibiotics every other day for fourteen days (I think, Ill have to check my calendar to be sure). He showed improvement during treatment, but did not completely recover until a few days/weeks later. I don't remember any shell discoloration, but I don't think that's anything to worry about. Again, Ill have to check my photos of him at the time.


----------



## mamameg (Oct 5, 2017)

@Bee62 @TammyJ @LeoTheTortoise and everyone else who might be still watching this thread. I am happy to report that Loretta is gaining weight and eating like a champ. After weeks, dare I say months, of gaining and losing weight, she is finally on the incline. Her shell is darkening and hardening and she is now over 60 grams (she was at one time down to 35 with a see through shell!). We are *still* on antibiotics, but only a few times a week and, fingers crossed, we'll be free of injections by this time next week. It has been incredible to watch the progress she has made and I am so hopeful for our future! As soon as the app is fixed I will post more photos. Thanks to all who have helped with either kind words or advice throughout this entire journey!


----------



## LeoTheTortoise (Oct 5, 2017)

That's wonderful! I'm so glad to hear that  Going through something like that with a hatching creates such a wonderful bond you will both share for the rest of your lives. I wish you both the best.


----------



## Bee62 (Oct 6, 2017)

mamameg said:


> @Bee62 @TammyJ @LeoTheTortoise and everyone else who might be still watching this thread. I am happy to report that Loretta is gaining weight and eating like a champ. After weeks, dare I say months, of gaining and losing weight, she is finally on the incline. Her shell is darkening and hardening and she is now over 60 grams (she was at one time down to 35 with a see through shell!). We are *still* on antibiotics, but only a few times a week and, fingers crossed, we'll be free of injections by this time next week. It has been incredible to watch the progress she has made and I am so hopeful for our future! As soon as the app is fixed I will post more photos. Thanks to all who have helped with either kind words or advice throughout this entire journey!



What wonderful news ! It is so good to hear that little Loretta is on the right way. I am really glad to hear these good news.


----------



## TammyJ (Oct 6, 2017)

Amazing progress!
You might consider giving her some probiotics after the antibiotics course is done. Something like "Benebac" or "Nutribac" which restores the good digestive flora in her gut, counteracting the bad side effects of all those antibiotics.
Congrats!
Keep us informed.


----------



## mamameg (Oct 6, 2017)

TammyJ said:


> Amazing progress!
> You might consider giving her some probiotics after the antibiotics course is done. Something like "Benebac" or "Nutribac" which restores the good digestive flora in her gut, counteracting the bad side effects of all those antibiotics.
> Congrats!
> Keep us informed.


I do have some probiotics in the fridge for when we are done. I'm not quite sure what they are called (I got them from the exotic pet store by my house) but if they do not work I will look into the other brands you suggested. Do you just smear it on the food?


----------



## TammyJ (Oct 6, 2017)

mamameg said:


> I do have some probiotics in the fridge for when we are done. I'm not quite sure what they are called (I got them from the exotic pet store by my house) but if they do not work I will look into the other brands you suggested. Do you just smear it on the food?


Believe it or not, I have never actually seen it because it is not available here in Jamaica. I just know it's good and what it's for. Maybe someone else here can tell you how best to administer it to tortoises. I would imagine you put it or mix it with their favourite food treat when they are hungry in the morning. A bit of pedialyte (plain) in the mix would be good too, for rehydration. But if she is getting her warm soaks every morning and afternoon, if possible, all the better.


----------



## mamameg (Oct 6, 2017)

I just looked to see what kind I have and it's "bene-bac"! I was told to spread a pea size amount on her favorite food (fruit, meat, dandelions) when it's time. I have also been soaking her for 5 minutes at night in a pedialite (plain) and reprashy mixture with warm water. I definitely suggest this combination to anyone with a sick baby redfoot.


----------



## zovick (Oct 7, 2017)

mamameg said:


> I just looked to see what kind I have and it's "bene-bac"! I was told to spread a pea size amount on her favorite food (fruit, meat, dandelions) when it's time. I have also been soaking her for 5 minutes at night in a pedialite (plain) and reprashy mixture with warm water. I definitely suggest this combination to anyone with a sick baby redfoot.



Benebac is a very good product. There are two types made: one for birds and reptiles and another one for mammals. Just make sure that you have the reptilian type as it will do you tortoise the most good.


----------



## mamameg (Oct 7, 2017)

zovick said:


> Benebac is a very good product. There are two types made: one for birds and reptiles and another one for mammals. Just make sure that you have the reptilian type as it will do you tortoise the most good.


Good call! I just checked and I have the small mammal one! Ordering the bird and reptile one off of amazon now.  Thank you!!!!


----------



## mamameg (Oct 7, 2017)

mamameg said:


> Good call! I just checked and I have the small mammal one! Ordering the bird and reptile one off of amazon now.  Thank you!!!!


PS does anyone have any idea how long I should give this to her? we have been on antibiotics for 6 weeks.


----------



## zovick (Oct 9, 2017)

mamameg said:


> PS does anyone have any idea how long I should give this to her? we have been on antibiotics for 6 weeks.



Six weeks of antibiotics is a LOT, especially for a baby tortoise. What is/are the antibiotics you are using or have used? Has this course of treatment all been under the direction of your vet? That amount of some medications could damage the tortoise's liver or kidneys. If the tortoise hasn't been cured in six weeks, the antibiotic is not working on whatever is causing the problem.

That being said, the Benebac can be given every other day for a week, then once per week for 4 weeks, and after that, once or twice a month should enough. This assumes that the antibiotic use is finished. If you are continuing with more antibiotics, then you would need to give the Benebac every few days until the animal is off the antibiotics.


----------



## mamameg (Oct 9, 2017)

@zovick She was not gaining weight on her own without the antibiotics. We would take two steps forward, go off the antibiotics, and then take a step back. It would take a week to gain 7 grams, and then somehow, seemingly overnight she would lose them all. I was starting to think that she had that infant death syndrome (forgetting the exact name for that) in tortoises from a bad breeder. We are finally now at a place that she is consistently gaining weight and I honestly think that the antibiotics helped tremendously. The antibiotics were under the direction of our vet. She received her last dose yesterday, and has her recheck tomorrow, during which I'm confident he will say we're doing with the antibiotics.

Now I'm going to worry about her liver and kidneys! Are there any warning signs I should worry about there? Is there something else I can/should be doing? She is eating and pooping great. Drinks well too. The benebac should come in today. She is 65 grams, any idea how much I should give her? Something tells me that the directions will be for reptiles much larger than her. I just put some of her favorite foods, right? Thanks for your input!


----------



## mamameg (Oct 9, 2017)

@zovick she was given a very diluted baytril.


----------



## zovick (Oct 9, 2017)

mamameg said:


> @zovick She was not gaining weight on her own without the antibiotics. We would take two steps forward, go off the antibiotics, and then take a step back. It would take a week to gain 7 grams, and then somehow, seemingly overnight she would lose them all. I was starting to think that she had that infant death syndrome (forgetting the exact name for that) in tortoises from a bad breeder. We are finally now at a place that she is consistently gaining weight and I honestly think that the antibiotics helped tremendously. The antibiotics were under the direction of our vet. She received her last dose yesterday, and has her recheck tomorrow, during which I'm confident he will say we're doing with the antibiotics.
> 
> Now I'm going to worry about her liver and kidneys! Are there any warning signs I should worry about there? Is there something else I can/should be doing? She is eating and pooping great. Drinks well too. The benebac should come in today. She is 65 grams, any idea how much I should give her? Something tells me that the directions will be for reptiles much larger than her. I just put some of her favorite foods, right? Thanks for your input!



Did you order the Benebac powder or the paste? I like the powder best for small tortoises. I just dust all of the food offered with it on the day I want the tortoise to have it. That way, if it eats anything, it is getting the benefit of the Benebac. The paste is more easily given to larger tortoises in my experience. If there is a dab of paste on a single food item, and a small tortoise doesn't like the paste, they just eat around it.

All you can do to keep the tortoise's kidneys and liver healthy are to keep the tortoise very well hydrated so it can excrete the the antibiotic and its by-products in its urine and/or stools

You asked about warning signs of kidney trouble. There are several posts on TFO where the OP states that their tortoise looks "swollen" or "puffy" around its leg sockets and sometimes even the neck skin. This is a sign of kidney failure. The animal cannot produce urine, hence the body begins to swell from excess water that it is retaining. Usually ones that look like that do not make it.


----------



## TammyJ (Oct 9, 2017)

I am glad that you are getting so much support and advice here!


----------



## mamameg (Oct 9, 2017)

I got the paste. She really loves fruit and meat, so I figured it would be safe to put it on those and she will eat it. If my plan fails, I'll get the powder. I will look at the old posts about TFO- from what you have described I think she is (currently) in the clear, but it will be helpful to know for the future. Thank you for all of your advice! By any chance, do you use/have frog moss? I recently added it to her habitat and put it around her water dish. It is amazing at how quickly the moss absorbs the water! I bathe Loretta twice a day anyway (one in the morning for 10 minutes, once at night for 5) but it seems that I have to refill her water numerous times a day. Kinda annoying, but the moss looks nice and is already rooted and I don't want to take it out. 



zovick said:


> Did you order the Benebac powder or the paste? I like the powder best for small tortoises. I just dust all of the food offered with it on the day I want the tortoise to have it. That way, if it eats anything, it is getting the benefit of the Benebac. The paste is more easily given to larger tortoises in my experience. If there is a dab of paste on a single food item, and a small tortoise doesn't like the paste, they just eat around it.
> 
> All you can do to keep the tortoise's kidneys and liver healthy are to keep the tortoise very well hydrated so it can excrete the the antibiotic and its by-products in its urine and/or stools
> 
> You asked about warning signs of kidney trouble. There are several posts on TFO where the OP states that their tortoise looks "swollen" or "puffy" around its leg sockets and sometimes even the neck skin. This is a sign of kidney failure. The animal cannot produce urine, hence the body begins to swell from excess water that it is retaining. Usually ones that look like that do not make it.





zovick said:


> Did you order the Benebac powder or the paste? I like the powder best for small tortoises. I just dust all of the food offered with it on the day I want the tortoise to have it. That way, if it eats anything, it is getting the benefit of the Benebac. The paste is more easily given to larger tortoises in my experience. If there is a dab of paste on a single food item, and a small tortoise doesn't like the paste, they just eat around it.
> 
> All you can do to keep the tortoise's kidneys and liver healthy are to keep the tortoise very well hydrated so it can excrete the the antibiotic and its by-products in its urine and/or stools
> 
> You asked about warning signs of kidney trouble. There are several posts on TFO where the OP states that their tortoise looks "swollen" or "puffy" around its leg sockets and sometimes even the neck skin. This is a sign of kidney failure. The animal cannot produce urine, hence the body begins to swell from excess water that it is retaining. Usually ones that look like that do not make it.


----------



## mamameg (Oct 9, 2017)

TammyJ said:


> I am glad that you are getting so much support and advice here!


Me too! I am so glad I found this forum.


----------



## zovick (Oct 10, 2017)

mamameg said:


> I got the paste. She really loves fruit and meat, so I figured it would be safe to put it on those and she will eat it. If my plan fails, I'll get the powder. I will look at the old posts about TFO- from what you have described I think she is (currently) in the clear, but it will be helpful to know for the future. Thank you for all of your advice! By any chance, do you use/have frog moss? I recently added it to her habitat and put it around her water dish. It is amazing at how quickly the moss absorbs the water! I bathe Loretta twice a day anyway (one in the morning for 10 minutes, once at night for 5) but it seems that I have to refill her water numerous times a day. Kinda annoying, but the moss looks nice and is already rooted and I don't want to take it out.



Don't know if the question about frog moss was specifically directed at me or was to all the readers in general. At any rate, I do not use it. I only keep Radiated Tortoises, and they are not kept in a enclosures which would support moss growth.

Also, I would recommend that you soak your tortoise once daily for 15-20 minutes. The reason being that I am unsure is whether a 10 minute soak is long enough to fully hydrate the tortoise and keep the stools moving, etc. Also, I don't believe that the two separate times of 10 minutes and 5 minutes are cumulative. Maybe you could do a 15-20 minute soak in the AM and another optional 5 minute one in the evening if you still want to do it twice daily.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 10, 2017)

Bee62 said:


> Thank you too.
> I can imagine how you feel, but it is not your fault that she`s got sick. Please don`t punish yourself.


One cannot help it at times.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi @mamameg . How's _cute _little Loretta today?  Sincerely hope she's totally recovered. 

Please keep us updated. 

By the way, I love her enclosure.


----------



## mamameg (Oct 10, 2017)

zovick said:


> Don't know if the question about frog moss was specifically directed at me or was to all the readers in general. At any rate, I do not use it. I only keep Radiated Tortoises, and they are not kept in a enclosures which would support moss growth.
> 
> Also, I would recommend that you soak your tortoise once daily for 15-20 minutes. The reason being that I am unsure is whether a 10 minute soak is long enough to fully hydrate the tortoise and keep the stools moving, etc. Also, I don't believe that the two separate times of 10 minutes and 5 minutes are cumulative. Maybe you could do a 15-20 minute soak in the AM and another optional 5 minute one in the evening if you still want to do it twice daily.



I guess the moss question is for all. Any input from anyone would be helpful! Since she has multiple soaks a day she doesn't really drink her habitat water too much, but I like keeping it in there for the plants and the humidity. I will keep in mind the need for a longer morning soak. I usually do not take her out of her water until I see her soil in it. 

Update on benebac: I chose a very ripe mango topping for her greens and put a pea sized amount only on the mango piece (about a dime size). She devoured it completely! Tonight I will give her her second dose and then repeat on Friday.


----------



## mamameg (Oct 10, 2017)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi @mamameg . How's _cute _little Loretta today?  Sincerely hope she's totally recovered.
> 
> Please keep us updated.
> 
> By the way, I love her enclosure.


Thank you @Gillian Moore! Loretta was up at 6:15 munching on last night's leftovers before her bath and fresh breakfast! We go to the vet this afternoon and fingers crossed will be free of antibiotics! Thank you for your kind words- on her health and habitat.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 10, 2017)

mamameg said:


> Thank you @Gillian Moore! Loretta was up at 6:15 munching on last night's leftovers before her bath and fresh breakfast! We go to the vet this afternoon and fingers crossed will be free of antibiotics! Thank you for your kind words- on her health and habitat.



So, have you taken Loretta to the vet? 

If so, please let us know what you were told. If not I wish Loretta the BEST of luck.  Fingers crossed; and hope to hear good news.


----------



## mamameg (Oct 10, 2017)

Gillian Moore said:


> So, have you taken Loretta to the vet?
> 
> If so, please let us know what you were told. If not I wish Loretta the BEST of luck.  Fingers crossed; and hope to hear good news.


Not yet- she goes at 5. I will post right after!


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 10, 2017)

mamameg said:


> Not yet- she goes at 5. I will post right after!


Good luck Loretta. 

Look forward to "hearing" positive news.


----------



## mamameg (Oct 10, 2017)

Gillian Moore said:


> Good luck Loretta.
> 
> Look forward to "hearing" positive news.


We are officially off antibiotics! Although he thinks there is more improvement needed, he was very happy to see her progress the last two weeks.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 11, 2017)

mamameg said:


> We are officially off antibiotics! Although he thinks there is more improvement needed, he was very happy to see her progress the last two weeks.


Great! Please keep it up Loretta.


----------



## mamameg (Oct 12, 2017)

Bene bac question: @zovick Today at morning soak Loretta didn't poop. Odd, but not entirely uncommon. Sometimes when she wakes up early she goes in her home before her soak. Tonight at night soak, she did not poop. I started rubbing her head and her shell, which can cause her to go. She finally did poop, but it was runny (it's usually solid) and she went 3-4 times (common). She did also pee so that makes me happy about kidney and liver health. Let me know what you think. Caused by bene-bac? Fluke? Diet has not changed, except we did decrease her vitamin soak to once a day.


----------



## zovick (Oct 12, 2017)

mamameg said:


> Bene bac question: @zovick Today at morning soak Loretta didn't poop. Odd, but not entirely uncommon. Sometimes when she wakes up early she goes in her home before her soak. Tonight at night soak, she did not poop. I started rubbing her head and her shell, which can cause her to go. She finally did poop, but it was runny (it's usually solid) and she went 3-4 times (common). She did also pee so that makes me happy about kidney and liver health. Let me know what you think. Caused by bene-bac? Fluke? Diet has not changed, except we did decrease her vitamin soak to once a day.



A day or two of Benebac would not cause loose stools. It is most likely that the antibiotics have caused the loose stools by killing the normal gut flora and the Benebac has not had time to work to reverse that yet. The Benebac is supposed to counteract the stool-loosening effects of antibiotics by restoring the normal gut flora and thus make things more normal, not less normal.


----------



## mamameg (Oct 12, 2017)

zovick said:


> A day or two of Benebac would not cause loose stools. It is most likely that the antibiotics have caused the loose stools by killing the normal gut flora and the Benebac has not had time to work to reverse that yet. The Benebac is supposed to counteract the stool-loosening effects of antibiotics by restoring the normal gut flora and thus make things more normal, not less normal.


After going through her day I realized I actually did make a diet change. I gave her prickly pear pads for the first time in quite awhile for breakfast. Not sure how I forgot that! She ate a lot of it. Thought they were good for redfoots though. Have you heard different? She ate a lot again at dinner (this time just weeds and mixed greens) and is still gaining weight.


----------



## zovick (Oct 13, 2017)

mamameg said:


> After going through her day I realized I actually did make a diet change. I gave her prickly pear pads for the first time in quite awhile for breakfast. Not sure how I forgot that! She ate a lot of it. Thought they were good for redfoots though. Have you heard different? She ate a lot again at dinner (this time just weeds and mixed greens) and is still gaining weight.



Cactus pads are a good tortoise food, but that doesn't mean that eating a lot of them won't cause loose stools. Combine that with long term antibiotic treatment and you have a good cause for the loose stools you noticed.


----------



## mamameg (Oct 13, 2017)

zovick said:


> Cactus pads are a good tortoise food, but that doesn't mean that eating a lot of them won't cause loose stools. Combine that with long term antibiotic treatment and you have a good cause for the loose stools you noticed.


Yep you're right the pads are what did it! Her stools were much firmer today.


----------



## mamameg (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm worried we're not out of the woods just yet. Loretta has been losing weight the last few days. She was at 72 grams and then fluxiated between 67 and 65. She is currently down to 63. Still eating and drinking and pooping, but sleeping a tad bit more? Can their weight do this? Is this normal?! Ugh I was so done with the weight loss!


----------



## Bee62 (Oct 16, 2017)

I am sorry to read about these up and down of Loretta, but as long she is good eating I would wait and do nothing. She must live without antibiotics now.
I have a redfoot tortoise too that do not thrive and he only gains very slowly in weight. He is eating every day but he do not really grow.
I got him from a Craiglist. I think he was kept wrong, too dry by his previous owner.


----------



## mamameg (Oct 16, 2017)

Bee62 said:


> I am sorry to read about these up and down of Loretta, but as long she is good eating I would wait and do nothing. She must live without antibiotics now.
> I have a redfoot tortoise too that do not thrive and he only gains very slowly in weight. He is eating every day but he do not really grow.
> I got him from a Craiglist. I think he was kept wrong, too dry by his previous owner.



I agree she must learn to live without antibiotics. I'm just ready for her to be better! After her nighttime soak she was back up to 65 grams. 

I'm sorry to hear about your redfoot. I hope he can recover from his previous situation. Best of luck to you! Keep me updated!


----------



## Bee62 (Oct 16, 2017)

mamameg said:


> I agree she must learn to live without antibiotics. I'm just ready for her to be better! After her nighttime soak she was back up to 65 grams.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your redfoot. I hope he can recover from his previous situation. Best of luck to you! Keep me updated!


Thank you. I got him one year ago and bought another redfoot tort from a breeder. Both torts had been equal in weight. Now the one from the breeder is much bigger and weight more than my little "problem child".


----------



## TammyJ (Oct 17, 2017)

The weight fluctuation...could it be due to the time each day (before/after eating) that she is being weighed, and whether or not she has pooped?


----------



## mamameg (Oct 17, 2017)

TammyJ said:


> The weight fluctuation...could it be due to the time each day (before/after eating) that she is being weighed, and whether or not she has pooped?



Yes it definitely coincides with how much she poops. But she was consistently gaining (even 4 days after we stopped antibiotics) but now she is not- and is just hanging between 63-67 grams for about a week now. 

Is it normal to not have great increases some weeks? I also scaled back on how much vitamins I was giving her (under vets guidance) so she is only getting one vitamin soak a day and calcium a few times a week. Wondering if I should up that again? Or if I just need to calm down because this can be normal! I'm just not used to normal and not sure what it looks like at this point!


----------



## TammyJ (Oct 17, 2017)

What I would do at this point is what you said - just "calm down" and continue to feed her all the most nutritious and correct things in a wide variety each day, make sure she gets her daily soaks, that her temperatures and humidity are spot on and she gets quality time alone. Maybe just "give her a break" and yourself too!


----------



## Bee62 (Oct 17, 2017)

mamameg said:


> Yes it definitely coincides with how much she poops. But she was consistently gaining (even 4 days after we stopped antibiotics) but now she is not- and is just hanging between 63-67 grams for about a week now.
> 
> Is it normal to not have great increases some weeks? I also scaled back on how much vitamins I was giving her (under vets guidance) so she is only getting one vitamin soak a day and calcium a few times a week. Wondering if I should up that again? Or if I just need to calm down because this can be normal! I'm just not used to normal and not sure what it looks like at this point!


I think too that you must calm down. 
When you would own a sulcata I would tell you that it is normal that they gain one gram every day in weight, but a redfoot can`t grow as much. The main thing is that Loretta is eating every day. 
Please try to be patient. We are all by your side.


----------



## mamameg (Oct 17, 2017)

TammyJ said:


> What I would do at this point is what you said - just "calm down" and continue to feed her all the most nutritious and correct things in a wide variety each day, make sure she gets her daily soaks, that her temperatures and humidity are spot on and she gets quality time alone. Maybe just "give her a break" and yourself too!



Thank you- sometimes you just need someone to tell you to calm down! I currently still have her humidity and temps on a higher side (85+!for humidity and 83-86 for temps). Do you think I should go down at all?


----------



## Bee62 (Oct 17, 2017)

mamameg said:


> Thank you- sometimes you just need someone to tell you to calm down! I currently still have her humidity and temps on a higher side (85+!for humidity and 83-86 for temps). Do you think I should go down at all?



I would keep temp and humidity high, just like that what you wrote. It`s fine for a redfoot tortoise.


----------



## mamameg (Nov 10, 2017)

She's still trucking guys! Over 80 grams and doing great! Off of her vitamin soaks and now just calcium every few days! Whoo hoo!


----------



## Bee62 (Nov 11, 2017)

mamameg said:


> She's still trucking guys! Over 80 grams and doing great! Off of her vitamin soaks and now just calcium every few days! Whoo hoo!


Woo hoo from me too. great news. It was a rough way but it looks like she found back to life. That`s wonderful. Brave Loretta and brave "tort-mum".
By the way: Can we have new pics of Loretta ?


----------



## mamameg (Nov 11, 2017)

I am feeling very very positive about our longterm. It is just crazy how quickly things can go south with them and how long it takes to come back. I'm already worried about next year's summer vacation and who will watch her! And yes! Of course you can! The first two are from a week ago, last one just a minute ago. 

Progress on your end too?


----------



## Bee62 (Nov 11, 2017)

mamameg said:


> View attachment 222555
> View attachment 222556
> View attachment 222557
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics. Loretta looks like my little one that don`t want to grow. Unfortunately no really progress with him.


----------



## mamameg (Nov 11, 2017)

Bee62 said:


> Thanks for the pics. Loretta looks like my little one that don`t want to grow. Unfortunately no really progress with him.



Sorry to hear  hopefully it will turn around. Loretta is slow but steady.


----------



## Taylor T. (Nov 11, 2017)

I really like your enclosure!


----------



## Bee62 (Nov 12, 2017)

mamameg said:


> Sorry to hear  hopefully it will turn around. Loretta is slow but steady.


Thank you. Here is the little fellow


----------



## mamameg (Nov 12, 2017)

Taylor T. said:


> I really like your enclosure!



Thank you!


----------



## mamameg (Nov 12, 2017)

Bee62 said:


> Thank you. Here is the little fellow
> View attachment 222648
> View attachment 222648



So cute! Is he a red or yellow foot?


----------



## Bee62 (Nov 12, 2017)

mamameg said:


> So cute! Is he a red or yellow foot?


I am not sure. The scales on his legs are red but his head is yellow ! I got him from craiglist and so I don`t know much about him.


----------



## mamameg (Nov 12, 2017)

Bee62 said:


> I am not sure. The scales on his legs are red but his head is yellow ! I got him from craiglist and so I don`t know much about him.



Loretta is kinda similar! She is supposed to be a cherry head but I think she might be a hybrid between yellow and cherry.


----------



## Bee62 (Nov 12, 2017)

mamameg said:


> Loretta is kinda similar! She is supposed to be a cherry head but I think she might be a hybrid between yellow and cherry.


That is possible that they are hybrids. I have another redfoot that grows very well and is very healthy. She is the double size of my little "not want to grow" fellow. Her shell is very dark and the scales on her legs are red too. But the head is yellow !


----------



## mamameg (Nov 12, 2017)

Bee62 said:


> That is possible that they are hybrids. I have another redfoot that grows very well and is very healthy. She is the double size of my little "not want to grow" fellow. Her shell is very dark and the scales on her legs are red too. But the head is yellow !
> View attachment 222676



Pretty! How old/how much do each of them weigh?


----------



## Bee62 (Nov 12, 2017)

mamameg said:


> Pretty! How old/how much do each of them weigh?


Thank you.
The bigger tort is 16 months old and weight 350 Gram. The small guy is 24 months old and weight 150 Gram. The small one is obviously sick but the VET does not know why. He is eating ( not much but every day ) he has no respiration infect, no worms and he is kept in the right conditions ( but not by his previous owner ).
It is a secret why he does not grow.


----------



## mamameg (Nov 12, 2017)

Bee62 said:


> Thank you.
> The bigger tort is 16 months old and weight 350 Gram. The small guy is 24 months old and weight 150 Gram. The small one is obviously sick but the VET does not know why. He is eating ( not much but every day ) he has no respiration infect, no worms and he is kept in the right conditions ( but not by his previous owner ).
> It is a secret why he does not grow.



Wow that is quite a size difference. How many grams does he usually grow each week?


----------



## Bee62 (Nov 12, 2017)

mamameg said:


> Wow that is quite a size difference. How many grams does he usually grow each week?


I don`t weight them so often. Sorry, but I don`t know.


----------



## mamameg (Nov 12, 2017)

Bee62 said:


> I don`t weight them so often. Sorry, but I don`t know.



No worries! I never weighed Loretta until she got sick and now obsessively weigh her at least twice a day it's a tad ridiculous.


----------



## mamameg (Dec 3, 2017)

@Bee62 @Anyfoot @tammj the day has finally come...



She continues to amaze me... up and up we go!


----------



## Bee62 (Dec 4, 2017)

mamameg said:


> @Bee62 @Anyfoot @tammj the day has finally come...
> View attachment 224344
> 
> 
> She continues to amaze me... up and up we go!


Congratulations !!!
Yes, Loretta is amazing. Fighting such a rough fight and winning ! 
Thanks for the update, thanks for the good news and go on.


----------



## mamameg (Mar 19, 2018)

Hello from Loretta! It’s been awhile! It’s been a long winter for us. She is doing great but hasn’t gained as much weight as I had hoped. Currently about 156 grams. Eating like a champ though! Excited for summer and outdoor time.


----------



## Bee62 (Mar 23, 2018)

mamameg said:


> View attachment 233566
> 
> 
> Hello from Loretta! It’s been awhile! It’s been a long winter for us. She is doing great but hasn’t gained as much weight as I had hoped. Currently about 156 grams. Eating like a champ though! Excited for summer and outdoor time.


Hello. I like good news and your news are definitely good. Eating like a champ sounds good too. 
Loretta gained 56 grams in 3 months. Is that right ?


----------



## mamameg (Apr 13, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> Hello. I like good news and your news are definitely good. Eating like a champ sounds good too.
> Loretta gained 56 grams in 3 months. Is that right ?



Yes! She is now at 180 grams!


----------



## mamameg (May 1, 2018)

Outside enjoying our first 80 degree day here in Detroit!


----------



## Jay Bagley (May 1, 2018)

mamameg said:


> View attachment 237394
> 
> 
> Outside enjoying our first 80 degree day here in Detroit!


Hello, I'm in Grand Rapids Michigan area. It hit 80 here as well, it was pretty windy out. But we managed to get out and get some sun as well. Cute tort by the way.


----------



## mamameg (May 1, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Hello, I'm in Grand Rapids Michigan area. It hit 80 here as well, it was pretty windy out. But we managed to get out and get some sun as well. Cute tort by the way.



Hello! Thank you! She was very sick last year and there was a time we weren’t sure if she would make it. But she did and is now thriving! 

We were supposed to have a lot of wind today too, but it ended up not being too bad. What kind of tort do you have?


----------



## Jay Bagley (May 1, 2018)

mamameg said:


> Hello! Thank you! She was very sick last year and there was a time we weren’t sure if she would make it. But she did and is now thriving!
> 
> We were supposed to have a lot of wind today too, but it ended up not being too bad. What kind of tort do you have?


Hi, I have a Sulcata. I am so very happy your little one pulled through. Hopefully this long winter is finally behind us.


----------



## mamameg (May 1, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Hi, I have a Sulcata. I am so very happy your little one pulled through. Hopefully this long winter is finally behind us.



Awesome! How large is it? I have always wanted a Sulcata as well. Need more room in our house! [emoji23]


----------



## Jay Bagley (May 1, 2018)

mamameg said:


> Awesome! How large is it? I have always wanted a Sulcata as well. Need more room in our house! [emoji23]


He is a little over 6lbs now. They grow pretty fast. I hear you about needing more room. Almost done with his new enclosure, and already planning a new one from there. I got kind of a late start, he was supposed to stay with my daughter at her mom's house. That did not pan out, so now I'm trying to play catch-up.


----------



## Jay Bagley (May 1, 2018)

I don't want to derail your post with pictures of my tortoise. But if you would like to see him, there's a post floating around called...Just Sheldon. I have sum pics of him there.


----------



## mamameg (May 1, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> I don't want to derail your post with pictures of my tortoise. But if you would like to see him, there's a post floating around called...Just Sheldon. I have sum pics of him there.



He is really cute! I am now looking into “shell saver”! Have you heard of “Lous Pet Shop” here in metro Detroit? They have a Sulcata named Frankie that walks around the store with a webcam on his back. One of the friendliest torts I have ever met.


----------



## Jay Bagley (May 1, 2018)

mamameg said:


> He is really cute! I am now looking into “shell saver”! Have you heard of “Lous Pet Shop” here in metro Detroit? They have a Sulcata named Frankie that walks around the store with a webcam on his back. One of the friendliest torts I have ever met.


Thankyou[emoji4]No I have not, I've only been in the Detroit area couple of times. I think the last time I was there is when they built the new Tiger Stadium. So that was quite some time ago LOL. But if I'm ever in that area again, I will definitely check them out.


----------



## mamameg (May 1, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Thankyou[emoji4]No I have not, I've only been in the Detroit area couple of times. I think the last time I was there is when they built the new Tiger Stadium. So that was quite some time ago LOL. But if I'm ever in that area again, I will definitely check them out.



You can check out their Facebook or website too. Frankie posts often! 

And yes that was a long time ago!


----------



## Jay Bagley (May 1, 2018)

mamameg said:


> You can check out their Facebook or website too. Frankie posts often!
> 
> And yes that was a long time ago!


I will check them out, and enjoy the nice weather ahead.


----------



## mamameg (May 1, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> I will check them out, and enjoy the nice weather ahead.



You guys too!


----------

